# BL audio books on itunes?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

as the title says, why dont the BL look at releasing their auido book range on itunes? that way they could make a heap more $$$ and those of us with ipods/iphones/ipads etc could buy and listen to them super easy! someone get the BL on the phone now!!!


----------

